# NZ born Australian Special Forces Trooper



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/2/story.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10520835

RIP SAS Signaller Sean McCarthy. thank you for your work.

my prayers are with his family, friends and collegues.

rosesm


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I will keep his family in my prayers!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Our prayers and thoughts are with him and his family. Thank you to Australia for their commitment against the Terror and the Taliban.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Thank you Koru for posting this. It reminds us that we do have allies in the fight with us.


----------

